# [SOLVED] tec OH160



## case 1816 (Nov 20, 2011)

will a flywheel from a OH140 fit on a OH160??? They both have a 20 amp alt coil..

thanks


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: tec OH160*

Yep! They both use the same flywheel (#610854)


----------



## case 1816 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: tec OH160*



2and4StrokeTech said:


> Yep! They both use the same flywheel (#610854)


 The one in my book calls for a(# 610909)) ???? are they the same thing just different number for the different HP...????


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: tec OH160*

I am finding them different parts

OH 16 - 610854
OH 14 - 610909

But I am inclined to believe 2and4StrokeTech since he is a small engine
repair person for 10 years.

Both are going to cost big money if new.

What happened to the old one ?

BG


----------



## case 1816 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: tec OH160*

mine has broken and need info... not spending big money if I dont have my homework done... Are they the same cast but use different magnets?? Why does Tecumseh have so many different part numbers for these flywheels if they are indeed the same...????


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: tec OH160*

Upon further research I have found that both flywheels (#610854 & 610909) will physically FIT on an OH160 but if it is the correct flywheel depends on the "Spec" numbers of each engine. Personally, I would give it a try. As far as I can tell both flywheels have been discontinued and were VERY expensive (up to $250). So if you have what looks like a suitable replacement...try it. The worst that will happen is the engine will backfire or the starter rope will jerk back.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

*Re: tec OH160*

Inspect the keyways on both flywheels......if they are not in the same exact location relative to the magnet/s and the same size it's no-go.


----------



## case 1816 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: tec OH160*

thanks everyone..

one last question???

what is the torque spec. on the flywheel nut???


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: tec OH160*

50-60 Ft Pounds (600-660 In pounds).

BG


----------



## case 1816 (Nov 20, 2011)

*OH 160 flywheel SOLVED!!!*

I have learned alot since being on here... The Flywheel for the 12hp, 14hp, and 16hp, are all the same cast.. the magnets are all glued in the same and the coil pick-ups are drilled the same.. The other models, such as the HH, has the same cast but may have a different coil position... But yet all these OH models have a different part number because of what Alt coil it runs with and how many magnets it uses.. 

thanks to all 

I have a running 16hp tecumseh with a 14hp flywheel...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

*Re: tec OH160*

Glad things worked out for you. Thanks for letting us know.

BG


----------

